# Is this Ich on my bolivian ram?



## throwback (Jan 30, 2010)

It's right on the bottom part of the dorsal fin. hopefully you guys can see that 1 white spot. if it is ich, please tell me what should i do and etc thank you

http://i48.tinypic.com/vf8jki.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/11b6aer.jpg


----------



## throwback (Jan 30, 2010)

mm no one can help me?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't tell from just one spot. In the past when my fish had ich, they had little white cysts all over. You can treat ich with something like Quick Cure, but I'm not sure that is what that spot is. Do you have other fish? Do they have spots? Has this fish developed any more spots?


----------



## throwback (Jan 30, 2010)

yea i have 4 tiger barbs in the tank and they do not have any spots on them, and on the ram he has not developed any more spots


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't tell either. But with those tank-mates, it could very well be a nipped-spot.


----------

